
Rich Man Values Gold, His Son Values Bitcoin - iunternik
https://hackernoon.com/rich-man-values-gold-his-son-values-bitcoin-7t113ezq
======
wonderwonder
Honestly this just seems like Peter was being a good dad and setting his son
up for success. He included his sons twitter handle, the btc hashtag and
everything required for his son to get a ton of follows. Its very smart of the
two of them and very much a move to give his kid a leg up. Peter has
established himself a nice niche market as being pro gold anti btc and its
gotten him a following, now his son can capture the opposite market.

Kid is a college freshman and now has 18.5k followers. Not a bad plan.

